# Red Shifting



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

If I have Red shifters and Force or Rival derailleurs will I have "Red shiftin"? In other words will I have the zero loss shorter throws or do I also need the Red derailleurs?


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

all that is in the shifters but I think zero loss is only in the front with rival and force


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

You'll have Red shifting. If anything I think the Force front derailer works better than the Red. The titanium plates on the red derailer are a little too flexy in my opinion.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I am going to get the red rear derailleur for the ceramics and to save 35g with my rival group


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am building up my first road and cx bikes and I'm coming from mountain biking where I much prefer the shifting action of my Sram components to those of Shimano. 

I am going with full Red components on the road bike, but I don't want to spend that much money just to tear that stuff up on the cx bike. So on the cx bike I'm going with Red shifters and Force derailleurs with an FSA cx crankset. Of course the brakes are different as well.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

Zero loss is in the shifters, both front and back. I could tell the difference from my Force group to my new Red group. Happily you can mix and match the groups.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

but according to competitive cyclist they couldn't tell a difference between the new rival and red blindfolded


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

That is because they used the new zero loss rival shifters. My comment was referring to the first generation Force and Red. You can tell the difference that way. I'll also agree that the newest version of Force and Rival you cannot tell the difference...it's all the same except the materials to make the shifters.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

which is cool


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

teffisk said:


> but according to competitive cyclist they couldn't tell a difference between the new rival and red blindfolded


That's great, because I like to ride blindfolded quite often.  

That really is good news though because now I don't have to buy Red shifters to get the feel I want. I thought that the Force and Rival shifters only shifted like Red shifters on the FD, but I guess that was last years model.

I'll go with Force shifters to match the FD and RD I just bought. I'll just have Red on my road bike and Force on my cx bike.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

dcb said:


> That really is good news though because now I don't have to buy Red shifters to get the feel I want. I thought that the Force and Rival shifters only shifted like Red shifters on the FD, but I guess that was last years model.


There is still debate over this. Some have said they think its in both but sram is still sticking with its original statement that its only in the front on the website, but there are some other things on there that aren't accurate like an aluminum brake lever, its really carbon. So I don't really know. But either way I think the rear shifting is great and people definitely had more problems with the front so that is cool that at least that is fixed. I am confident my 09 group will shift well.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

How does the 2008 Red shift up front? Are there issues with trim, etc??


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

I've never had any issues with trim, but it took me longer than usual to get the front derailer dialed in. Personally I think the Dura-Ace shifts a little better up front (and I'm using a DA crank), but the ergonomics on the shifters are better and make-up for it. The rear shifting is really good.


----------



## kronis (Aug 17, 2008)

Is is possible to run a force rear d, Da 7800 front d and sram shifters? will there be chain rub?


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep, I have DA7800 FD & Force shifters. It works great. 
Also works fine on my 2nd bike with Ultegra FD & Red shifters. 

What doesn't work is Shimano RD & SRAM shifters. 

Also, switching to an SRAM cassette seemed to improve the shifting a little bit over the Ultegra cassette I was using. Must be the slightly different shaped/missing teeth or something along those lines.


----------



## kronis (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmm..thanks alot. Because DA front D has a narrower cage than force front d. I thought Chain rub might occur, I be using DA cassette and chain on DA crankset.


----------

